
Why Procrastinators Procrastinate - lelf
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-procrastinate.html
======
nmc
I have lots of remarks, but this is not a psychology essay. The most important
part: the style is brilliant and adequate.

------
tonteldoos
This hits the spot in so many ways! Just trying to finish reading all of it
now...

------
DEinspanjer
::sigh:: so painful to read.

